
/r/tinycode/ - saurabh
http://www.reddit.com/r/tinycode/
======
ulvund
more programming subreddits: <http://redditlist.com/dir/856>

and programming language subreddits: <http://redditlist.com/dir/1785>

You can add any missing subreddits

</shamelessplug>

------
swah
Reminds me of <http://suckless.org/>.

------
arocks
In this era of software bloat, a compact yet functional app is a thing of rare
beauty.

------
sev
I found this linked on there...found it pretty interesting:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12830/most-elegant-
amusin...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12830/most-elegant-amusing-or-
strange-code-one-liners/12907#12907)

------
sktrdie
great! lots of unreadable code! fun!

~~~
scrrr
That is like saying that poetry is unreadable prose. There's pleasure in
brevity. Also one can learn some neat tricks sometimes. And nobody demands you
use clever one-liners in your production code.

~~~
Confusion
I think your parent is stating an expectation of what can be found in that
forum. Not a fundamental characterization of what 'tiny code' is necessarily
like.

Aside: I've never understood poetry to be about brevity.

------
jesboat
At risk of being overly meta, the top thing on it now (by more than an order
of magnitude) is "So how many of you heard about this subreddit from Y
Combinator?"

